# Xyphos1400 double neck?



## LordHar (Jan 14, 2010)

From this post at jemsite:

Jemsite - View Single Post - PAW Universe UV77MC Reissue Confirmed

quote:

Another crazy thing i forgot to add:
the new XYPHOS1400 double neck!!!
7 string and 6 string
grey color
awesome stuff!!!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah that was posted on the Ibanez thread here as well:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1814729-post772.html

Though I'm not really sure how this is gonna turn out. I can't imagine the Xiphos as a double neck at all, plus the first thing that comes to mind is Neck Dive City. 

Still, if Ibanez can pull it off... then of course I'll be damn all over it.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 14, 2010)

Not sure, good member mentioned it and he got it from a rep. Ive never heard any BS from him.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 14, 2010)

It wouldn't be the first time they've done it:


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jan 14, 2010)

Okay, so the Xiphos 7 is supposedly being "discontinued", and now they're making a xiphos 6/7 doubleneck 

Make up your mind Ibanez!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 14, 2010)

Damn, I'd imagine with the size/dimensions of the standard Xiphos body that adding another neck and enough width to the body to support that neck would make the guitar huge/heavy!


----------



## sheener19 (Jan 14, 2010)

IBANEZ GUITARS


----------



## technomancer (Jan 14, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Damn, I'd imagine with the size/dimensions of the standard Xiphos body that adding another neck and enough width to the body to support that neck would make the guitar huge/heavy!



Doesn't that pretty much define every double neck ever?


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 14, 2010)

It's on here: Behind the Ibanez Prestige Series | Prestige | Ibanez guitars

Xyphos XPT1400TW GP Specs:

5pc Maple/Walnut neck-thru w/ Titanium Reinforcement
Mahogany Body
D-Activator pickups
6-string neck 25.5"-scale
7-string neck 28"-scale


----------



## drmosh (Jan 14, 2010)

that is truly fucking retarded. nobody is going to buy it and everyone will laugh at them.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jan 14, 2010)

Not gonna lie that looks pretty fuckin awesome.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 14, 2010)

It would be interesting to have the 7-string neck tuned low for riffing, and have the normal-scale 6-string neck with trem for leads.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jan 14, 2010)

eleven59 said:


> It would be interesting to have the 7-string neck tuned low for riffing, and have the normal-scale 6-string neck with trem for leads.


This. Practical for songs with two completely different tunings for live, and for chords that could be difficult on one or the other.


----------



## xxxyyy (Jan 14, 2010)

Well... interesting guitar (and pretty cool...) but I'd rather have a Suicmez signature...
Come on... WTF Ibanez!


----------



## Stitch (Jan 14, 2010)

xxxyyy said:


> Well... interesting guitar (and pretty cool...) but I'd rather have a Suicmez signature...
> Come on... WTF Ibanez!



The Xiphos is his signature. But he requested and Ibanez agreed not to put his name all over it, since it would harm sales. And lo and behold, people are buying them, in droves. It's sold well because it isn't obviously affiliated to him, doesn't have his name on it, doesn't have a retarded skull graphic on it, doesn't have retarded "SEVEN" inlays or stupid truss rod covers.


----------



## xxxyyy (Jan 14, 2010)

Stitch said:


> The Xiphos is his signature. But he requested and Ibanez agreed not to put his name all over it, since it would harm sales. And lo and behold, people are buying them, in droves. It's sold well because it isn't obviously affiliated to him, doesn't have his name on it, doesn't have a retarded skull graphic on it, doesn't have retarded "SEVEN" inlays or stupid truss rod covers.



I meant the 7 string 27 frets that they are advertisig on Necrophagist's myspace, not those cheap "un prestige" versions


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 14, 2010)

Meh, I think it's pretty stupid, IMO. Would have been much better to just make the Xiphos 7 28" or 27" and MIJ and have them be separate guitars.

No one is going to buy that monstrosity.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow. That thing is crazy  If I had a need for that thing I would definitely get it. Would be sweet just to have it


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm really interested. If it's priced fair, it's mine.


----------



## fabe_sd (Jan 14, 2010)

Think of the case that comes with it 
I like it...would I buy it?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 14, 2010)

I can't believe that they would put something like this out when they can be so stingy with other offerings on the basis of "it probably wouldn't sell"  Who the fuck do they think is going to buy this? They'll sell VERY few, and then wonder what the fuck happened.

I mean, it's definitely cool they're putting out something different, but I should hope that they don't expect this to be a top seller. 2010 is definitely a very interesting year for guitars.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm really interested. If it's priced fair, it's mine.



Uh oh, slightly OT but didn't you just state this in the Tom/Serj Cort Factory Boycott thread:



MaxOfMetal said:


> For the record, I own no piece of gear made anywhere other than Japan, Germany, or the United States.



No prestige logo on this badboy, means it is more than likely built in Indonesia!  How about now?  Hehehe...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2010)

Everyone knows its a very limited model right?

Like the SR7VII.



HighGain510 said:


> Uh oh, slightly OT but didn't you just state this in the Tom/Serj Cort Factory Boycott thread:
> 
> 
> 
> No prestige logo on this badboy, means it is more than likely built in Indonesia!  How about now?  Hehehe...



I see what you're getting at, but I neither already own it, nor am I boycotting Cort.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 14, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I can't believe that they would put something like this out when they can be so stingy with other offerings on the basis of "it probably wouldn't sell"  Who the fuck do they think is going to buy this? They'll sell VERY few, and then wonder what the fuck happened.



Didn't Ibanez claim the Xiphos 6 and 7 models didn't sell as well as they had predicted they would? I'm wondering if maybe they sawed the leftover 6'ers and 7's and glued the top half of the 6'er to the bottom half of the 7 and are now trying to sell these to get rid of the leftovers?  I'm actually semi-serious too!  It is a possibility!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Didn't Ibanez claim the Xiphos 6 and 7 models didn't sell as well as they had predicted they would? I'm wondering if maybe they sawed the leftover 6'ers and 7's and glued the top half of the 6'er to the bottom half of the 7 and are now trying to sell these to get rid of the leftovers?  I'm actually semi-serious too!  It is a possibility!



They have had plenty of practice. How do you think they made Paul's double neck PGM?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I see what you're getting at, but I neither already own it, nor am I boycotting Cort.



Haha good man.  Glad you took it as a joke as well, no harm meant there!  Although if you're buying it, it must mean that you are pro-slavery... you know, because Serj and Tom told me so.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They have had plenty of practice. How do you think they made Paul's double neck PGM?



Hmmm... well that's it, I'm not buying their leftover scraps!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Haha good man.  Glad you took it as a joke as well, no harm meant there!  Although if you're buying it, it must mean that you are pro-slavery... you know, because Serj and Tom told me so.



 You're the man Matt. 

Well, it's kinda like the "Christian Children's Fund", for every MII/MIC/MIK guitar I buy, I pay for a little Asian kid's Happy Meal.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You're the man Matt.
> 
> Well, it's kinda like the "Christian Children's Fund", for every MII/MIC/MIK guitar I buy, I pay for a little Asian kid's Happy Meal.



WIN-MOTHERFUCKIN'-WIN! *high five*


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> WIN-MOTHERFUCKIN'-WIN! *high five*


----------



## avenger (Jan 14, 2010)

xxxyyy said:


> I meant the 7 string 27 frets that they are advertisig on Necrophagist's myspace, not those cheap "un prestige" versions


 Wasnt the XPT700 with the two humbuckers (D-Activators), neck through, and 24 fret the original one that he helped design or had input on. 

I am pretty sure the 27 fret one came out later.



Etheir way I have an XPT700 and love it, the pickups actually sound not to bad. Although one day I probaly will pick up the 27 fret version aswell.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2010)

avenger said:


> Wasnt the XPT700 with the two humbuckers (D-Activators), neck through, and 24 fret the original one that he helped design or had input on.
> 
> I am pretty sure the 27 fret one came out later.
> 
> ...



Correct, the original is the one he helped design, and then played. 

The 27 fret was part of a deal with Peter from The Absence (ihave27frets on here), though, that obviously fell through.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 14, 2010)

avenger said:


> Wasnt the XPT700 with the two humbuckers (D-Activators), neck through, and 24 fret the original one that he helped design or had input on.
> 
> I am pretty sure the 27 fret one came out later.
> 
> ...




The 27 fret guitar is a 6-string model. The LACS built for Sucimez is a 7-string with 27 frets and extended scale. That one isn't available on the standard market currently.


----------



## The Echthros (Jan 14, 2010)

I would buy it...so long as it's not at some super premium price point for a MII guitar. Only gripe? Put the 7 on the bottom and 6er on top. Add a piezo system and some upgraded pickups on that somabitch and that thing is set for some full bore guitar wankery!

You know Matt, if they DID come out with a xiphos 7 w/ 27 frets methinks Caprison may have to reevaluate a Horus 7...


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah I'd love to see more 27 fret 7's out there... going OT again a little but my Oni is going to be 27 frets AND a 7... figured that's not something I can get normally!


----------



## cyril v (Jan 14, 2010)

why not just release the 28" scale 27fret Xiphos with a Lo-Pro? that would absolutely slay! I'd sell my current one in a heartbeat for that.


----------



## boltzthrower (Jan 14, 2010)

Stitch said:


> It wouldn't be the first time they've done it:



Together, they absorb each other's lives
As one, they will live and they will die
A living hell has begun - DEAtH

Popped into my head as soon as I saw this pic


----------



## TheMasterplan (Jan 14, 2010)

Huh. It did a magic trick. Turned from an Ibanez to a B.C. Rich in a matter of seconds.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 14, 2010)

A really bad idea commcerically, I can't see anyone buying it apart from those with just money to throw around. It would be a cool thing to have (though I imagine neckdive is horrible), but I don't know.

Would much rather have seen a 27" xiphos w/ 27 frets or something a bit more potentially useful. I understand the showcase models are for something a bit different though.


----------



## tubarao guitars (Jan 14, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Not sure, good member mentioned it and he got it from a rep. Ive never heard any BS from him.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm wondering why they didn't build a 14 string and 7 string put together.
That what I assumed it was seeing 1400. But it looks cool no way I buy it though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 14, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> I'm wondering why they didn't build a 14 string and 7 string put together.
> That what I assumed it was seeing 1400. But it looks cool no way I buy it though.


 
They have, but it's a LACS, and it was for Brian 'Head' Welch.


----------



## tubarao guitars (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2010)

You know, I still like it. I really want to see what the damage ($$$) is though. Chances are, I won't wind up getting it, but I'm still thinking.......


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 14, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> They have, but it's a LACS, and it was for Brian 'Head' Welch.


I know. I've seen it that's where I got the idea from.


----------



## Troegenator (Jan 14, 2010)

That Xiphos is a joke.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You know, I still like it. I really want to see what the damage ($$$) is though. Chances are, I won't wind up getting it, but I'm still thinking.......


 
I'm on the same boat as well. That little tail between the wings does look a tiny bit off, but I'll give it some time to grow on me.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks like some sort of a battleship 
I think I like this 
...
Yeah, it's kinda cool


----------



## dpm (Jan 14, 2010)

So are we taking bets on how long it takes for those to be available at dealer cost as a closeout special?


----------



## tubarao guitars (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## 6o66er (Jan 14, 2010)

I like the color....


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 14, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Looks like some sort of a battleship
> I think I like this
> ...
> Yeah, it's kinda cool


Reminds me of Mechagodzilla.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 14, 2010)

tubarao guitars said:


>



Yeah, that's exactly what I thought when I first saw that thing 
Fuck the Death Star, here come Mr Ibanez and his Xiphos, resistance is futile!


EDIT: Yeah, Mechagodzilla!!!
LMAO


----------



## Neil (Jan 14, 2010)

I think it looks pretty cool, ridiculous but cool 



HighGain510 said:


> Didn't Ibanez claim the Xiphos 6 and 7 models didn't sell as well as they had predicted they would? I'm wondering if maybe they sawed the leftover 6'ers and 7's and glued the top half of the 6'er to the bottom half of the 7 and are now trying to sell these to get rid of the leftovers?  I'm actually semi-serious too!  It is a possibility!


lol the bodies do actually line up if you MS paint it, but that doesnt explain the scale length difference.


----------



## GiantBaba (Jan 14, 2010)

Owns. Would definitely play onstage.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2010)

I'll take,

This:





OVER

This:





Any day.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 14, 2010)

Is that headstock for real? seriously?


----------



## Bungle (Jan 14, 2010)

D-EJ915 said:


> Is that headstock for real? seriously?


What's wrong with it?


----------



## xxxyyy (Jan 14, 2010)

avenger said:


> Wasnt the XPT700 with the two humbuckers (D-Activators), neck through, and 24 fret the original one that he helped design or had input on.
> 
> I am pretty sure the 27 fret one came out later.



Yes, but I'm talking about the new guitar he is using to record his new album. The 7 string 27 fret Xiphos.

I'd like to have that one, MIJ, with a Lo-Pro trem.
Is that so difficult?



HighGain510 said:


> The 27 fret guitar is a 6-string model. The LACS built for Sucimez is a 7-string with 27 frets and extended scale. That one isn't available on the standard market currently.



That's the one I'm taking about. Why advertise that so openly and than not sending it into mass production?
They did this one instead... cool, but...who's buying this? 10 people? 
We'll see...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2010)

xxxyyy said:


> Yes, but I'm talking about the new guitar he is using to record his new album. The 7 string 27 fret Xiphos.
> 
> I'd like to have that one, MIJ, with a Lo-Pro trem.
> Is that so difficult?
> ...



That 27 fret 7-string was damaged shortly after Muhammad received it, so it really hasn't been featured on anything. 

To my knowledge he hasn't received a replacement.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 14, 2010)

The Xiphos is awesome, if only it were prestige, although it's certainly among the best made non prestiges mad today, and the darkstone on the same page looks both lame and beautiful.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 15, 2010)

I think that concept and look is really interesting


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 15, 2010)

that sort of sucks. the xiphos 7 was pretty nice imo.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 15, 2010)

^ It's still listed on the Ibby site


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> ^ It's still listed on the Ibby site



Apparently it's here to stay.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That 27 fret 7-string was damaged shortly after Muhammad received it, so it really hasn't been featured on anything.
> 
> To my knowledge he hasn't received a replacement.



I thought he did, or at least was having one built.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I thought he did, or at least was having one built.



For all we know he could have received it by now, he hasn't been the most forth coming about the new album and recording. 

Though, it's been the better part of six years that this album is in the works. I've seen Necrophagist on about three tours with the exact same set. I really just want them to release the album. I'm starting to think this is turning into the Chinese Democracy of Technical Death Metal albums. 

Sorry for the OT rant.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 15, 2010)

well, it seems the Xiphos 7 IS back in the Ibanez line-up again, it's back up for sale on thomann too Ibanez XPT707-GCM

ps. whoever gave me that neg rep, you can eat your words in a few months. thanks!


----------



## GazPots (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok so whats the deal with the 6'er neck having pickup rings and the 7'er neck not?



Retarded stuff as usual, but i do like the idea of a long scale and short scale double neck.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 15, 2010)

Well if they are using parts left over it would make more sense, because the 6 string Xiphos' have pickup rings and the 7 does, and AFAIK the Indonesian Ibby factory doesn't make any guitars with 6 string pickups that don't have pickup rings or a pickguard so they probably wouldn't anway.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> For all we know he could have received it by now, he hasn't been the most forth coming about the new album and recording.
> 
> Though, it's been the better part of six years that this album is in the works. I've seen Necrophagist on about three tours with the exact same set. I really just want them to release the album. I'm starting to think this is turning into the *Chinese Democracy of Technical Death Metal albums.*
> 
> Sorry for the OT rant.



That's certainly true, bro. I've been jammin Epitaph for far too long. I NEED SOMETHING NEW GODDOMMOT!


----------



## harkonnen8 (Jan 15, 2010)

holy shitting xiphos. Sometimes i wonder where they get these ''amazing'' ideas.

That thing looks ridiculous.

Bring back the seven string baritones!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2010)

harkonnen8 said:


> holy shitting xiphos. Sometimes i wonder where they get these ''amazing'' ideas.
> 
> That thing looks ridiculous.
> 
> Bring back the seven string baritones!



They've started with the RGD.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They've started with the RGD.



-And I believe the general consensus is success? Alot of people seem to want it pretty badly, myself included.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> -And I believe the general consensus is success? Alot of people seem to want it pretty badly, myself included.



I won't call them a success yet. I'll reserve judgement till after they start hitting store shelves.


----------



## harkonnen8 (Jan 15, 2010)

it's missing a fixed bridge and should be longer


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2010)

harkonnen8 said:


> it's missing a fixed bridge and should be longer



It's certainly a start though. If these newest baritone scaled Ibby's do well, they'll probably be more as early as Summer NAMM.


----------



## harkonnen8 (Jan 15, 2010)

one can always hope


----------



## drmosh (Jan 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's certainly a start though. If these newest baritone scaled Ibby's do well, they'll probably be more as early as Summer NAMM.



wait, I totally missed something here. Are there baritone 7s coming from ibanez? I know there are new 7s and 8s and obviously the 8s would be longer scale, but the 7s?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2010)

drmosh said:


> wait, I totally missed something here. Are there baritone 7s coming from ibanez? I know there are new 7s and 8s and obviously the 8s would be longer scale, but the 7s?



The RGD2127 is 26.5" scale along with the whole RGD series in general (including 6s and Indos). 

While it's only one model, and there is some contention whether 26.5" constitutes as baritone, it still is the first extended scale 7 to come out of Ibanez since the RG2077XL went out.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The RGD2127 is 26.5" scale along with the whole RGD series in general (including 6s and Indos).
> 
> While it's only one model, and there is some contention whether 26.5" constitutes as baritone, it still is the first extended scale 7 to come out of Ibanez since the RG2077XL went out.



Really? Where did you hear this? I must be living under a rock.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Really? Where did you hear this? I must be living under a rock.



Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: RGD2127Z


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: RGD2127Z



Oh shit. I dunno why I didn't think to check the website. I feel like an idiot 

I gotta say I'm excited about this. I liked the 26.5" scale on my Hellraiser, so combine that with the profile of an Ibanez, and you get nothing but pure win.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 15, 2010)

thanks for the info!
26.5" scale is actually really damn good, now I NEED another guitar damnit! 

any info on the pricing?


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 15, 2010)

I kinda like this Xiphos.  Neck dive must be horrible, but if I were to see one, I would play it; and if I had the money to just throw around, if I liked it, I would buy it.


----------



## Lethe (Jan 15, 2010)

Nothing says "small penis" quite like a doubleneck.


----------



## nikt (Jan 15, 2010)

Lethe said:


> Nothing says "small penis" quite like a doubleneck.



you know that on your own example I guess


----------



## Lethe (Jan 15, 2010)

Cool tune. 

And since this is the internet and I can claim whatever I want, I'm gonna say that I won't touch any doubleneck with my 15"-pole. 

A fretless + fretted doubleneck makes more sense than 7-string plus 6-string, even if the scale lengths are different. You could just play everything on the 7-string, even if it's baritone.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 15, 2010)

Quite an interesting guitar, but I wouldn't....!


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Jan 15, 2010)

The case for a standard XPT700 is ginormous as it is. That case would probably require hundreds of asian children just to carry it across the factory


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 15, 2010)

I actually quite like this  I mean, you get two different scale lengths, fixed bridge, and the trem, you could tune the 7 in something like ADADGAD tuning, and then the other one normal for instance.

Still, it's more a toy than a practicality, kind of, but still fun if you owned one!

Also, I really like that it's fully neckthrough as well!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 15, 2010)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I actually quite like this  I mean, you get two different scale lengths, fixed bridge, and the trem, you could tune the 7 in something like ADADGAD tuning, and then the other one normal for instance.
> 
> Still, it's more a toy than a practicality, kind of, but still fun if you owned one!
> 
> Also, I really like that it's fully neckthrough as well!



I have to say I agree with you James, if it's priced right I don't think it's that terrible of an idea  Although, I have to say, if it's heavy that thing will be a bitch on anyone's back


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 15, 2010)

Dusty201087 said:


> I have to say I agree with you James, if it's priced right I don't think it's that terrible of an idea  Although, I have to say, if it's heavy that thing will be a bitch on anyone's back


also, i think it's more a case of people not liking the shape/finish


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 15, 2010)

If I was a rich drug dealer, I'd get one and saw off the bottom half


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 15, 2010)

Wi77iam said:


> If I was a rich drug dealer, I'd get one and saw off the bottom half



Wanna start a syndicate then?


----------



## GazPots (Jan 16, 2010)

Haha, just clicked the ibanez RGD2127z link and noticed the colour is listed as "INVISIBLE SHADOW".




Um, no............it's called "BLACK".


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 16, 2010)

Lethe said:


> Nothing says "small penis" quite like a doubleneck.



Nothing against MAB but he came straight to mind 

Im kidding, I like his music


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 16, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Wanna start a syndicate then?


 anything to get me some new gear.


----------



## Korngod (Jan 17, 2010)

good to see something new on the table, whether it is unusual or not, its still cool to see Ibanez, or any company for that matter, push out new things like this. Personally, if they wanted to do something different with the Xiphos, i think they should have tried a neckthrough 8 string, with the same configuration as the Xiphos 7... seeing as how the Xiphos and 8 strings in general are geared toward the same general crowd.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 17, 2010)

The price seems pretty steep for this one


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 17, 2010)

Wi77iam said:


> If I was a rich drug dealer, I'd get one and saw off the bottom half



I was just thinking that, if the price was like only $1200ish or so, buy it and saw it down the middle, add some wood to make the shorter horns normal, and refinish it to better colors (white or something) and then you'd have two lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 17, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> The price seems pretty steep for this one




List Price =/= Street Price

It'll probably be closer to $1700 street. At least here in the US. 

At least it's cheaper than taking an XPT700 and XPT707FX and gluing them together!


----------



## GiantBaba (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't think many folks are gonna drop close to 2000 bones on this. Maybe one of the current famous Xiphos players (or a general Ibby endorser) will be comped one to play on tour or in a video to create some excitement for it.


----------



## metalfoundry (Jan 18, 2010)

weird


----------



## avenger (Jan 18, 2010)

that thing is an abomination


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 18, 2010)

GiantBaba said:


> I don't think many folks are gonna drop close to 2000 bones on this. Maybe one of the current famous Xiphos players (or a general Ibby endorser) will be comped one to play on tour or in a video to create some excitement for it.



Probably Suicmez of Necrophagist, since he now is using 7's for his new album... WHEN THE FUCK IS IT COMING OUT!?


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Jan 18, 2010)

GazPots said:


> Haha, just clicked the ibanez RGD2127z link and noticed the colour is listed as "INVISIBLE SHADOW".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually it's satin black with a crystallized metallic black undercoat, similar to the Galaxy black on the 2550s of yesteryear. so I heard.

So it is different, just... yeah, dumb name. Not as dumb as Schecter's "Vampyre Red Satin" though u.u


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jan 25, 2010)

You know, I'd probably buy this if I weren't a broke-ass college student. I'd love to have a 6/7 doubleneck - I'd tune the 6 in standard and the 7 in major thirds, also from E - E. That would be spectacular, as the consistency of major thirds would be easy to learn and you'd bypass any soloing difficulty. It would be especially nice on the 27," which would grant its piano-like chords more clarity.

I'm drooling, aren't I... *mop*


----------



## darren (Jan 25, 2010)

For the life of me, i cannot figure out why Ibanez thinks people want a 6 + 7 doubleneck.


----------



## Malacoda (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's a pic of what it looks like in the light and thus a picture of what it will constantly look like. My XPT707FX is always changing colors.









Wi77iam said:


> Probably Suicmez of Necrophagist, since he now is using 7's for his new album... WHEN THE FUCK IS IT COMING OUT!?



When I talked to him over the summer, he said they hadn't even entered the studio yet. Don't hold your breath.


----------

